# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.01.00 released! Repair IMEI for Qcom Motorola smartphones

## mohamed73

*Smart-Clip2 Software v1.01.00 and Smart-Clip2 Firmware v1.1 are out!*  *Qualcomm platform update:*  1. Added *Repair IMEI* feature for the following group of Motorola smartphones:  *♦ A956 DROID 2 Global
♦ MB853 ELECTRIFY
♦ MB612 XPRT
♦ XT609 Milestone Plus
♦ XT610 DROID PRO
♦ XT300 SPICE
♦ XT882 MOTO
♦ MB200 / MB220 Dext
♦ MB300 Backflip
♦ MB501 Cliq XT
♦ ME501 Quench
♦ ME600 Backflip
♦ MB855 PHOTON 4G / ISW11M
♦ MB860 ATRIX 4G
♦ MB861 ATRIX
♦ ME860 ATRIX
♦ MZ601 XOOM 3G
♦ MZ603 XOOM 3G
♦ MZ605 XOOM 3G*  2. Fast *Direct Unlock* and *Repair IMEI* firmware database updated 
with the following versions for ZTE smartphones:  *♦ Blade S:* GB_KVK_P736VV1.0.0B02 *♦ Base Lutea 2:* GB_EPLUS_P743KV1.0.0B14   *MTK platform update:*  The following models added to the list of supported: *♦ Avvio 516* (MT625A) *♦ Avvio GD202P* (MT6223) *♦ DORO 606* (MT625A) *♦ MTN Smart Phone S720* (MT6572) *♦ Haier W716* (MT65XX) *♦ GOMobile 950* (MT6572)  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip 2 - ON!*

----------

